# Another Canadian Sex Survery



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

The latest survey in Canadian Living reported that 1/3 of couples have sex a few times a week, 40% are intimate a few times a month, and 20% a handful of times a year. 

The article quoted a clinical sexologist who said "frequency is a common complaint with couples. One person wants it more than the other. But everyone has their own normal, and I'd never say you have to have sex once a week. Some happy couples have sex once a month. Sexually satisfied people usually have two abilities, she says, The first is flexibility---and not the gymnastic kind. When initial passion fades, they adjust. When they have a child they adjust again. The second skill requires a little tuning out. they don't buy into messages from the media. Base sex on your own pleasure and connection."


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

So it's either 2x a week, 2x a month or you're sexless in Canada? That's 93% of all respondents, and that seems rather off to me.

One/third are what is considered 'normal' based on sexual studies done (most couples have sex just under twice a week between ages 20-55 in what I have read), while 40% are frustrated and 20% likely have a spouse that is either ready to hang themselves or posting here on TAM.

I don't trust this survey based on the results. Not enough variety in available answers me thinks...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I don't trust this survey based on the results. Not enough variety in available answers me thinks...


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

1/3 so 33%.

33 + 40 + 20 = 93 ummm....hmmmm. And the other 7%? 

What? They're out shoveling snow and just don't have time for sex or surveys. 

They adjust and adjust again. LOL. 
The second skill is tuning out. LOL. 
Media based messages like beer and car commercials. LOL. 

Not only is 7% missing we are out of tune. 

"20% a handful of times per year"....if you're only getting sex a few times a year they're right on the handful but not as it applies to frequency. 

Canadian Living is good for recipes and how to knit a nice touque and that's about it.


----------

